# itunes will not install



## paulc69 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi, Ive been trying to install itunes for my xp laptop and for some reason it will not install. I used to have it installed on here a while back but uninstalled it to use my iphone on a different machine. Now when i try to install it it only take a few seconds and says it has installed succesfully, but there is nothing there?
Ive deleted all traces of itunes from my laptop, i think? cleaned out my temp folders etc.. Can anyone please help? Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go to Start > Run > *services.msc* and click OK. Right-click 'iPod Service' and select Properties. Set the startup type to 'Automatic', then click the Stop and Start buttons to restart it.

Also, make sure the Remote Procedure Call service is enabled and running. This is a dependency of the iPod service.


----------

